# Should i use a shock leader?



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

I've always used 20lb mono but lately i've been getting stronger and im chucking with a 12 ft rod and 4oz sinker. 

and i swear the 20lb mono feels like its going to snap. everytime i cast i can feel the line just stretch like crazy, so im sort of scared and i hold back a little. 

But anything higher than 20lb mono and i can barely even put 50 yards on the freakin reel... ( exaggeration... ) 

but powerpro is probably the most expensive thing on the planet. I've never seen string that expensive. like holy @#$%. its like 40 bucks for 1 spool worth of 20lb. FOR 20LB! for 20lb mono i can buy enough line for 4 spools for 15 bucks. 

but i don't want to hold back this time when i go fishing. so what should i do? just buy like 40lb power pro? or any other knock off braid brand? ( probably the same crap.. ) 

and do u think i should make a shock leader? its just a 4oz sinker. and the fish im going for. will probably never go past 10lbs... on avg its like 14 inch croaker. and a big rockfish. but even they won't be longer than 24 inches.... blues probably around 14 inches. 

So my options are, 30lb mono. or 20lb mono is okay if u say so i will believe you. or buy braid at 40lbs and use a shock leader. or use it without the shock leader. 

thanks!


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

i cobia fish and i use 30ib mono. i use boat rod ofcourse from the pier and aint really zinging it out there. but i know a lot of the guys will use 20 to 30ib mono and shock it to 40 or 50. they only do it to the point of one to two wraps around the spool. this is all up to you and what you want. i suggest if thats all ur fishing for to go to 15ib mono and shock it to 30


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh sweet u shock mono with mono. nice maybe i won't have to buy braid at all today.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

I use 'the Sakuma line, it is a copoloymer (sp) line, and has a smaller diameter than a lot of the mono lines. At present using (just for fishing) 14lb gold with a 50 lb shock leader on a Akios ctm 656,. holds 300 yards with the shocker... what reel are you using?? that also may effect the amount of line you are spooling.... salt


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

KevinImX0 said:


> I've always used 20lb mono but lately i've been getting stronger and im chucking with a 12 ft rod and 4oz sinker.
> 
> and i swear the 20lb mono feels like its going to snap. everytime i cast i can feel the line just stretch like crazy, so im sort of scared and i hold back a little.
> 
> ...


 If you feel cost is a factor,why fish??? Also,why not buy braid if it fits your situation,knowing it can last 3-5yrs on the spool?? If you fish a lot,buy the braid,you'll be better off for it in many cases..Just depends on what you fish for,where,and how... jmho...


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> If you feel cost is a factor,why fish??? Also,why not buy braid if it fits your situation,knowing it can last 3-5yrs on the spool?? If you fish a lot,buy the braid,you'll be better off for it in many cases..Just depends on what you fish for,where,and how... jmho...


haha yea cost is a factor alright, but i can deal with that. I love to go salt water fishing. 

But yea, i never knew people used mono main line and attached a mono shock leader.... everybody always did braid main line mono shocker. so it never occured to my stupid brain... so this new information saves me a ton of money... ill keep my 20lb mono and just add on a 50lb shock leader to all my reels. 

and i should be good to go. 

I don't go fishing that often, and its a rare treat so id just rather opt with the cheaper alternative when it comes to mono/braid.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Depending on reel, 12 to 17lb mono with a 40lb+ shock. Follow the basic rule of for every once of sinker 10 lbs of line. Above an 8 oz sinker i use a braid shock but cross that bridge when u come to it.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

SALTSHAKER said:


> I use 'the Sakuma line, it is a copoloymer (sp) line, and has a smaller diameter than a lot of the mono lines. At present using (just for fishing) 14lb gold with a 50 lb shock leader on a Akios ctm 656,. holds 300 yards with the shocker... what reel are you using?? that also may effect the amount of line you are spooling.... salt


the reels are my dads. they are from like 1980s. he has a Abu Garcia matched with a diawa tourney and some Penn reel with a red rod idk wut its called. they came with the rods. 11 ft and 9 ft so the reels are pretty big. he told me when he bought em. they were 20 bucks for the rod/reel combo. . . . 20 bucks. . . thats a freaking large pizza and chicken wings. 

the other 2 reels i have are kinda small and they are just "stock" type reels. 

haha i think ima post pictures of these 1980's rods. Literally they look like frankenstein. 3 or so eye holes have broken off... my dad wielded some back together or broke em off my broken fishing rods. and used string and gorrila glue to rewrap the eyeholes back on. 

Lol. old school and ghetto haha. these 2 rods still work amazingly well and still pull up giant blue fish from a pier no problem.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> Depending on reel, 12 to 17lb mono with a 40lb+ shock. Follow the basic rule of for every once of sinker 10 lbs of line. Above an 8 oz sinker i use a braid shock but cross that bridge when u come to it.


dang u guys drop it down to 17's. i had 15's one they are scary thin. im just to scared to go salt water fishing with anything under 20lb mono. its just too thin. it just feels weak, it looks weak. 

thanks for the rule. ill make sure to remeber that. 20lb mono with 40+ shock leader. probably get 60lb so i don't have to hold back this time when i cast. Ima chuck it so far. atleast 100 yards.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

What brand of line r u using? Also the only time u should have problems with any new line being weak is when its abraded and change it out bout every 8 months to a year.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

im using Stren mono 20lb. i guess ill actually take back what i said and try the 17lb line. 

what do u think is a good brand? suffix? trilene? the one with the spider on it? ima go to wal mart like right now.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> What brand of line r u using? Also the only time u should have problems with any new line being weak is when its abraded and change it out bout every 8 months to a year.


i don't really need to change out my line. but 1 of the fishing rods had a knot. deep in a few yards. but i have 4 rods and its been a long time since. so i have no idea which one it was. and 1 of them is short on line so i need to redo that one. 

so hopefully the first 2 have the knot it in. so i don't have to change them all!


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Sandflea says I need to answer a question, so here's my take. All my surf fishing stuff has 17 lb mono and 60 lb shock leader. My theory is that you need to know how to do two things, tie good knots and most important-know how to use the drag. I admit to being new to this stuff (only been surf fishing since 1952).
charlie


----------



## neckfat (Jan 16, 2011)

In the most important way, what matters is how you cast. If you are casting overhead the biggest danger is that you'll toss a lot of lead into the ocean. If you are powercasting, the leader is insufficient and you run the risk of seriously hurting or killing an innocent bystander on the beach. NC KF is right ten pounds per ounce of weight, but you can break that if your line is worn, the terminal tackle is not rated for the line weight, or you just tie lousey knots. Personally, I'm very cautious about that stuff because I don't want to get sued over an errant cast.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes you should.

Nothing like a straight answer, eh?


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

thanks for all the help guys. This thread is basically done so it would be nice if the moderators could just delete it. 

ended up getting 17 lb Stren mono, and the only thing walmart had was 50lb mono at highest my some company named omniflex... made in china... anything higher was all spiderwire braid. 

125 yards of 80lb braid was like 12 bucks. alot cheaper than i imagined... i swear i've seen power pro at 40 bucks for 125 yards before... 

And ill use the spider hitch not. i tested out the double uni and its so lopsided, the spider hitch looks better and it makes sense to me. a gradual increase in line strength. 17lb to 34lb to 50lb. instead of 17 to 50.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

17 lb. test to 40 lb.leader should be o.k. with 4 oz. sinker. Make sure the leader is long enough to go around your spool 4 to 6 times.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It really is simple.

Yes, use a shockleader.

The 10lb per oz is a bit overkill unless you are using a pendulum or full rotation groundcast. 60 lb test shockleader is good for hatteras casting 8nbait for drum. Just change leader when you feel abrasion and retie your terminal tackle knot often. Want a good cheap shockleader? Bass Pro Titeline in 60 lb test is more than enough and a 1 lb spool will last a long time.

Tommy


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

KevinImX0 said:


> thanks for all the help guys. This thread is basically done so it would be nice if the moderators could just delete it.


Why would the moderators delete a thread with a bunch of good info in it? You asked the question but others might gain some knowledge from it even if you are done with it.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

rocket said:


> Why would the moderators delete a thread with a bunch of good info in it? You asked the question but others might gain some knowledge from it even if you are done with it.


idk i felt like i was the only one who didn't know.

today i've been trying to tie the shock leader knot. The spider hitch is easy, but i can't get the shock leader to hold. it keeps slipping through. All the youtube videos say to take ur spider hitch. line it up with the shock leader. Wrap the shock leader 3-4 times and shove it thru the spider hitch loop. But it slips everytime i try. 

I feel like they are using an albright knot. but nobody on youtube says to put the shock leader thru the loop 1st. but in an albright knot. thats the 1st thing you would do...

so idk what knot to use to connect the shock leader to my spider hitch. 

ruddedogg told me to do a uni-uni but the knot turns into a big buldge and its very lopsided looking. so i sorta dislike the double uni knot.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

OOOP nvm. found it. its a Yucatan knot.

EDIT: NOPE NVM AGAIN. 

i googled the yucatan knot and followed its exact instructions, just like the youtube videos. its the same knot. and yet again it just keeps slipping. idk what im doing wrong, but screw this yucatan knot. 

what knot would u guys use to attach the shock leader to the spider hitch?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

My favorites:

Slim beauty for mono to mono
Albright for braid to heavy mono (but NOT for mono to mono)


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

im doing mono to mono

i've been doing some research alot of ppl do the no name knot. 

slim beauty looks complicated as hell!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

no name to spider hitch ... with any knot watch how you draw it up and be sure to spit on it


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

alright guys. No name + spider hitch it is. 

idk why the yucatan knot won't work for me. i just don't get it... but it comes up everywhere. its even put in as one of the top strongest knots in a fly fishing website...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I never even heard of the Yucatan knot  Is this some kind of Jose Cuervo trickery


But when looked the old Yucatan up it seems interesting, and if the moderators had deleted the thread I would be that much more in the dark.

I use Spider to double uni and I like the fact that it will break off at the Spider when you are hung on a snag or a shark or those Flatto's, instead of having to re spool, you tie another shock on. 

I know the Bimini is stronger but I can tie the Spider much easier and still be standing up


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

give this one a try. it works for me and i have landed 100lb rays with it, http://www.stripers247.com/images/shockleadergrannyknot.jpg
don't worry about your line breaking most of it is under rated on purpose so if you're using 17lb it more than likely is 20-25lb most of the saltwater in this area is open so if your drag is in good shape there aren't many fish you can't eventually land.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

thanks for the link markedwards. 

but i like the spider hitch. and after what garboman said. that if you snag up and it will break at the spiderhitch is actually a really good thing! We snag alot in the bay, and we fish ontop of rocks... 

I tried the bimini twist... yea right... ha. yea right. 

but you guys. i swear. i am following the exact instructions for the no name knot. and it does not work!!!! the shock leader just slips right through when i pull it. So i tested out the albright knot and the double uni. 

but that no name knot looks soo much better. 

i tried the slim beauty knot. I understand the figure 8 part, but it is literally impossible for me to weave the spider hitch loop thru the figure 8. Yea in the videos they use huge string, so the figure 8 holes are alot bigger, but my string is thinner and the figure 8 and incredibly tiny... So i gave up with the slim beauty

the no name knot is aggravating me. I have no idea what im doing wrong.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

wow field and stream said. the Yucatan knot is the strongest. God dangit, both the yucatan and no name knot. ive tried and tried again and they just keep slipping thru. 

and the bimini only won by 1% it was 96% and the spider hitch 95% tested with 8lb.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

KevinImX0 said:


> i tried the slim beauty knot. I understand the figure 8 part, but it is literally impossible for me to weave the spider hitch loop thru the figure 8. Yea in the videos they use huge string, so the figure 8 holes are alot bigger, but my string is thinner and the figure 8 and incredibly tiny... So i gave up with the slim beauty


You gotta hold the loop open with your your finger while you are twisting. Otherwise, you are gonna have a bitch of a time trying to open it back up. It's not that difficult... Really You gotta believe me on this one, cause I'm a dumb lazy bastard, and I know I can tie it.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

solid7 said:


> You gotta hold the loop open with your your finger while you are twisting. Otherwise, you are gonna have a bitch of a time trying to open it back up. It's not that difficult... Really You gotta believe me on this one, cause I'm a dumb lazy bastard, and I know I can tie it.


haha alrighty. i've literally been practicing tying the knots. the spider hitch is retard level easy. so its not a problem. but idk if its mono to mono thats the problem. But the yucatan knot and the no name knot. keep slipping. sometimes i can get it to stay, but if i pull hard enough it slips through. Or maybe its cuz im practicing with 15lb mono to a 20lb shock leader that its slipping?

anyways im so done with those 2 knots. never again in my life. F em. watching videos and retying and trying again and again trying to figure out what im doing wrong. but im not doing anything wrong. i tried all alternatives to the no name knot off youtube. and i tried em all atleast 5 times. They just slip. 

so i have no choice but to try the slim beauty. I'll keep workin ont he slim beauty. 

Gotta watch this LA lakers vs OKC thunders. but afterwards. back to practice.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Try the no name with thicker shock leader, perhaps the same lb test that you will be fishing.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

JPChase said:


> Try the no name with thicker shock leader, perhaps the same lb test that you will be fishing.


haha the no name is done in my book. i actually redid some dinky freshwater reels of 10lb mono with 20lb shock leader. and i was able to do the slim beauty. its actually pretty easy... lol. 

and i did 2 of the saltwater reels with 15lb mono with a 50lb shock leader. slim beauty's came out great!

haha thanks for the suggestion JPChase. but for me. Spider hitch + slim beauty.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Never had a problem with Yucatan,maybe because I use 7 turns. Slim beauty is easy if you do not use a doubled line (i.e. spider hitch).


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I use a loop to loop, albright, a knot i made up(made sound stupid but no joke it works good) or a loop to uni, or double uni knot. In my opinion u need to get some tuffline xp cause spiderwire rots crazy fast. My favorite walmart line is Berkley Big Game.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Be careful with that Albright connecting mono to mono. I've lost fish with that one... It is one of my absolute favorite knots for joining braid, but it just doesn't seem to cut the mustard on mono for me. (I had them slip on mono to mono connections)

On the other hand, it's the slimmest, most beautiful connection for mono to braid. 100% reliable.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Thats what i use it for. mono to braid on my 750ss for casted cobia baits


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Guys i tried the no name knot and the yucatan, but they both keep slipping. i don't get it. Im doing exactly as instructions are telling me to do. and i did it this time with the 50lb mono instead of the 20lb as the shock leader. 

so im going with the slim beauty. its just kinda annoying pinholing the loop end of the hitch into the tiny figure 8... need like a magnifying glass and i gotta bite down the loop end to make it pointy...


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

*17# suffix tri with a 50# ande mono shock*

is what I have on all my heavers for drum. Landed stripers, citation drum, med sized sharks and a cobia with the same set up. I will throw up to 10oz+bait with a 50# shock. If I have to throw more than that I will up the shock to 80# although its almost counter intuitive cause the knot joining the main and shock is big and likes to catch on the eyes when u cast. 

On my beach shark rigs i use a 400# mono or 300# wire leader to 200yds of 50# mono to a backing of 80# braid. but thats not for casting, its more for abrasion resistance.

_"Be careful with that Albright connecting mono to mono. I've lost fish with that one... It is one of my absolute favorite knots for joining braid, but it just doesn't seem to cut the mustard on mono for me. (I had them slip on mono to mono connections)

On the other hand, it's the slimmest, most beautiful connection for mono to braid. 100% reliable."_ 

I have found the Albright to slip if the tag end is tucked back through the loop the wrong way. I use the albright most of the time but test it before casting. Also found it to slip with braid if you dont secure the tag end with another loop or by using a drop of super glue.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

rsqchief5 said:


> I have found the Albright to slip if the tag end is tucked back through the loop the wrong way. I use the albright most of the time but test it before casting. Also found it to slip with braid if you dont secure the tag end with another loop or by using a drop of super glue.


My experience has been a bit different. I don't have a problem with the way that the tag end is tucked - it's actually pretty intuitive which way it goes - but the problem with the Albright is inherent to the material. Since the albright isn't actually a knot, (but rather a twist) it has the potential to slip. I don't have a problem with the Albright initially, but after multiple casts. With repeated tension and relief, the slippery mono tends to slip a bit, until it lets go. Not an everyday occurrence, but happened enough to make me give it up for mono. 

The braid, however, holds very well, and I've never lost a leader or fish on it. (I don't use glue, and I maintain that if you need glue, you need a new knot or tying lessons - sorry, just an opinion) I think the braid may actually "dig in" to to the mono. Oh yeah, and the Albright works much better as your main line and join line diameters become more disproportinate to one another. (in other words, better for large line to small line connections) Albright is an absolutely horrible connection for similar diameters of line.

I use Albrights for joining braid to mono and fluoro leaders for every type of fishing that I do. Lots of research, lots of practice, lots of knots. I've got a collection of cut knots, where I've spent hours/days tying and cutting, tying and cutting, and then studying my results.


----------

